# Summer Music Workshops for young vocalists and musicians playing violin, violoncello



## Katerina

From 10 - 20 July 2007 Summer Music Workshops for young vocalists and musicians playing violin, violoncello and piano are run by internationally-known performers, professors of Moscow and St. Petersburg Conservatories. 
They are open to anyone aged between 14 and 30, and take place at Valbonne Sophia Antipolis International Centre, France.

Contact to know more: [email protected]
or click the link: www.intermasterclass.com


----------

